# Over 240 miles on a single charge, Electric Zero motorcycle



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

Terry Hershner goes from Santa Barbara to Santa Cruz, 240.9 miles on a single charge on his highly modified Electric Zero motorcycle.

https://www.facebook.com/lifeoffthegrid?fref=ts


----------

